# Legality of home security camera pointing at our back garden?



## fullerand (14 Aug 2008)

Hi.

Maybe this belongs in Homes and Gardens, wasn't sure...

Been having a few issues with anti-social neighbours next door and have decided to invest in a small CCTV security camera to at least deter their kids from jumping into our back garden, if not record them for evidence should it end up in court.

Was about to install it under the eaves of our roof, pointing specifically at our back garden, but I got cold feet because I'm not sure of the legislation on this. Can we be taken to court if the neighbour in question suspects that the camera is pointing into their garden?

Any experience on this matter would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## S.L.F (14 Aug 2008)

I imagine it would be the same as taking a picture on a beach of your family or filming in a wood and someone walks by or taking a picture of a crowd.

As long as you don't have your camera on someone else's property without permission you should be ok.

Speaking for myself you are better off going into the family and tell them you don't want them to be trooping through your garden.

If that doesn't work send them a registered letter, keep copies of course.

Then you are into getting solicitors and stuff.

Messy.....


----------



## bond-007 (14 Aug 2008)

Related question, is it legal to film the public road?


----------



## serotoninsid (15 Aug 2008)

Don't take this as gospel - but, I did look into this myself at one stage. I *think* that as long as the camera captures what would normally be visable from your property ie. similar view as from existing windows including overlooking other property, then theres no problem. If the field of view only takes in your property, then I would find it very hard to believe that theres an issue.


Maybe someone who works in the issue can confirm?


----------



## colm (15 Aug 2008)

If its watching your property your ok. For example if you have a camera looking onto a road at the front of your house where your car is parked that is ok. You are entitled by law to protect your property. To look at it another way every commercial property has CCTV  outside their premises looking at public roads etc.


----------



## bond-007 (15 Aug 2008)

That clears things up. Thank you.


----------



## Natt (20 Oct 2008)

Similar question again, I recently bought a duplex apartment (12 steps leading up to the front door from ground level), there unfortunately sometimes is some anti social behaviour in the area, Ive already had my car window smashed in the last few weeks..!! Im considering putting in a camera at the front door facing down the steps more for peace of mind more than anything. However at the angle I think it may have to go it may overview my downstairs neighbours walkway to their door...Any ideas would this be legally ok or would I have to request permission?


----------



## shesells (20 Oct 2008)

The biggest problem I would imagine to be your management company insisting you remove it as you do not own the external walls of your apartment so by attaching a camera to the wall you leave yourself open to action


----------

